# Earl @ The ADBA Show in SoCal Nov 26-27



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It was a pretty good weekend for Earl. He took home two 1st Place Ribbons under Brad Wichham & Chico Perez and two 2nd Place Ribbons under Marcos Dominguez & Stoney Greene. Lori did a great job handling him on Sunday.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, congrats! 

Do you have anymore pics from that show you could share?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Inferno said:


> Beautiful boy, congrats!
> 
> Do you have anymore pics from that show you could share?


Thanks! I sure do. I'll start a thread with those photos tonight. I have a ton to go through and edit.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Great Job Great up: !!! Congrats Yo! :woof:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man Doug he lpoks really good bud!


----------



## Nicke (May 21, 2011)

You allready know what I think about your dog but here goes:

:clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so awesome, congrats you guys. Earl is such an awesome boy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice you guys!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats he looked awesome.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Earl is lookin' on fire Doug! I love the way he has matured so far!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love how he turned on, the little turkey!! lol He looks great and my dogs always do good under Brad so YAY! 

Siren is sooo proud of her little man  how many points does he have?


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

The black and white shot is classic. 

If you can read Earl's mind...it would say LEMME GETTEM GO GO GO LET ME GETTEM CMON GO GO GO GOTTA GETTEM!! :woof:

Love that bulldog!!


----------



## Joey&Zoey (Jan 16, 2009)

Handsome boy!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

good job. where was this at....im in socal and while i dont necessarily want to enter my dog in any contests i do want to meet other pit bull owners out there....i just love the breed


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

congrats on your boy placing. and it was good seeing you again..how many points does your dog have already?hopefully he champions out soon...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He looks as beautiful as ever!Congrats!!
Does he turn on like that around other dogs all the time or do you have to give him a little nudge sometimes for certain judges who like it?I've always loved these type of pics with the dogs going off


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking awesome Doug. Congrats to you and Earl!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Great Job Great up: !!! Congrats Yo! :woof:


Thank very much FH!!!!!


Rudy4747 said:


> Man Doug he lpoks really good bud!


Thanks Rudy! I appreciated it.


Nicke said:


> You allready know what I think about your dog but here goes::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:


Thank you very much for the complement.


kg420 said:


> That's so awesome, congrats you guys. Earl is such an awesome boy.


Thanks Krystal!!!!!


American_Pit13 said:


> Very nice you guys!


Thanks Holly!! Missed see you this weekend.


angelbaby said:


> Congrats he looked awesome.


Thank you very much!!!!


Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Earl is lookin' on fire Doug! I love the way he has matured so far!


Thanks Shana!!! We're really happy with how he's coming a long.


performanceknls said:


> I love how he turned on, the little turkey!! lol He looks great and my dogs always do good under Brad so YAY! Siren is sooo proud of her little man  how many points does he have?


Yeah, we can't call him Carlton anymore!!! He's only been out for 3 ADBA show weekends and he's now at 58pts. We picked up 30pts this weekend.


NoWuCmE... said:


> The black and white shot is classic.
> If you can read Earl's mind...it would say LEMME GETTEM GO GO GO LET ME GETTEM CMON GO GO GO GOTTA GETTEM!! :woof: Love that bulldog!!


That's pretty much summed up his attitude in the ring. Thanks for the complement. Oh, and the B&W photo pisses me off. The exposure is way off so I had to make it a B&W. 


Joey&Zoey said:


> Handsome boy!


Thank you very much.


rodrigo said:


> good job. where was this at....im in socal and while i dont necessarily want to enter my dog in any contests i do want to meet other pit bull owners out there....i just love the breed


The show was out in Fontana. They have a show weekend every year on Thanksgiving weekend. It's the only ADBA show in SoCal.


meno222 said:


> congrats on your boy placing. and it was good seeing you again..how many points does your dog have already?hopefully he champions out soon...


It's always a pleasure see you and your boy. Earl has 58pts. If I would go to more than two show a year he'd be a little further along. We picked up 30pts at that show. How many points does that good looking boy of yours have?


dixieland said:


> He looks as beautiful as ever!Congrats!!
> Does he turn on like that around other dogs all the time or do you have to give him a little nudge sometimes for certain judges who like it?I've always loved these type of pics with the dogs going off


Thank you very much 


Mach0 said:


> Looking awesome Doug. Congrats to you and Earl!


Thanks Freddie I appreciate it very much!


dixieland said:


> He looks as beautiful as ever!Congrats!!
> Does he turn on like that around other dogs all the time or do you have to give him a little nudge sometimes for certain judges who like it?I've always loved these type of pics with the dogs going off


Thanks Lisa, he is DA, but really could care less about most dogs except in the ring.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I love Earl pictures! And you take fantastic ones as well.


----------



## Docotis11 (May 19, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking what bloodline is your dog? btw he looks great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Thanks Holly!! Missed see you this weekend.


Yes unfortunately like a week or so before the show my Van got impounded for 2 days costing me $500 ;( there went my "allowance" lmao.

We'll be out plenty next year now that the girls are all mature and looking great, plus Spock is full of Fire and ready!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Earl is so fierce! I love him, Doug! Congrats on your accomplishments! Love what you are doing with him.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Docotis11 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what bloodline is your dog? btw he looks great


Thanks. Earl is RBJ we picked him up from Lisa at Performance kennels in New Mexico. She's on this forum as Performanceknls.

Here's his ped.

http://www.gopitbull.com/authorized-breeders/26325-siren-x-zorro-pups-ground.html


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ah, I love me some Earl!

Such a handsome man.

Congrats


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RBJ/Boudreaux


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> RBJ/Boudreaux


Actually RBJ/Eli


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Actually RBJ/Eli


LMAO :rofl: Mr right to the dog lol


----------

